# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: رمز فايل Setup ايجاد شده با Wise

## Mohammadi_A

من يه برنامه بانك اطلاعاتي نوشته بودم و Setup آنرا با نرم افزار Wise ساخته بودم  و روي آن رمز گذاشته بودم
الان بعد از چند سال ميخوام ازش استفاده كنم ولي سورس برنامه و فايلهاي گزارشات  رو دارم ولي فايلهاي MDF مربوط به ديتابيسها رو ندارم البته Setup مربوطه رو هم دارم كه رمزش رو فراموش كردم
چطوري ميشه اين فايلها رو از داخل فايل نصب بدست آورد ميشه كمك كنيد؟!!!! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Mohammadi_A

اي بابا نبووووووود؟!؟!؟!؟!؟

حداقل يكي بياد بگه
نميتونم
بدبخت شدي
بايد بري رمز رو بياد بياري و ...

----------

